# Severus



## Mirandaaa (Aug 16, 2012)

I decided my new baby needs a place for all his photos! 

He is a 1 1/2 year old Algerian Grey Pinto with a Split Face. He was adopted on 8/18/2012


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

He's such a cute little guy!


----------



## Mirandaaa (Aug 16, 2012)

Chillin <3








Exploring


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Such a handsome boy! I love it when people adopt adult hedgies (or dogs/cats/whatever). They always have a harder time finding homes, but they have so much love to give!


----------



## Kira (Aug 4, 2012)

He's so precious!!!


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

What an adorable hedgie!


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

i think you found yourself a keeper! he is so cute!


----------



## Mirandaaa (Aug 16, 2012)

He is a real Grump, but I know he will learn to love me eventually :lol:


----------



## Mirandaaa (Aug 16, 2012)

Today was a lovely 81 Degrees Outside, so Severus and I made an exploration outside 
Enjoy!


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

You adopted him on my Birthday!
And he's kind of like Allen hes has a black spot on his head and Allen has a white spot, They has similar pinto marks :33


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

He is too cute. I love split faces.

Great pictures too, he looks like he has a lot of personality.


----------

